# All night sharking. Need a dedicated sharker (10/18)



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Going out tomorrow afternoon to shark and pull an all nighter. Guys I am meeting up with are not doing all nighter now bc they are there now and have Sunday plans.

All other buddies either work, taking care of things at home, out of town etc. So looking for a sharker(s) to meet up. Not safe for me to run baits or beach a shark by myself at night.

So if you wanna shark ALL night into sunday morning /afternoon then PM me. This is the only way you up your chances at a monster. 

I have rigs already made, prime bait for this time of year and my zodiac to run baits, tent for the cold /rain, cooler of drinks. Etc

PM me


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Man I wish I was down there. Maybe I can catch a standby flight.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

where do u fish at? if u ever fish in ft walton area id be down--dying to catch some shark and dont have the means to get bait out and whatnot


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

cmg76 said:


> where do u fish at? if u ever fish in ft walton area id be down--dying to catch some shark and dont have the means to get bait out and whatnot


All over. But mainly navarre/pcola. I have a good spot on highway 98 on the island but it's a walk


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> All over. But mainly navarre/pcola. I have a good spot on highway 98 on the island but it's a walk


k would love to do an allnighter before it gets too cold let me know if ya ever come to fwb as i cannot get to pcola or nav:thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its never too cold for an all nighter.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> its never too cold for an all nighter.


Especially now. Still in the 80s then 60s at night. Hunting blind is just to sleep in, block wind etc. Will be for the cold come a month or two.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Especially now. Still in the 80s then 60s at night. Hunting blind is just to sleep in, block wind etc. Will be for the cold come a month or two.


Man, Don and I would spend the night on the beach and my dash guage was reading 38* with a north wind. some miserable bait running experiences but we caught a lot of fish. 

I took a level B Hazmat training suit from work. its waterproof and fully sealed. I'm hanging on to it for when I get back to Florida.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Man, Don and I would spend the night on the beach and my dash guage was reading 38* with a north wind. some miserable bait running experiences but we caught a lot of fish.
> 
> I took a level B Hazmat training suit from work. its waterproof and fully sealed. I'm hanging on to it for when I get back to Florida.


Heading out now to go meet them. They arent staying all night now. That was the plan but oh well. 

I'll be out there. I'll run a fresh bait before they leave and sit on it all night. Big cownoses. Should last at least 8 hrs


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Did a long drop about 900 yards and a short drop maybe 350. Trying to see what gets hit first. Small blacktip keeps swimming up near shore. Trying to get his ass for bait


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

One run on 130. Straightened out my 24/0 hook. Dumped line. Lost momo. Running new bait.

Monster hit a 15-20lb cownose body


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

New cownose out and running a whole 3ft blacktip out on other 130. New 24/0s on


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

He's the the hook for reference to another 24/0


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> Man, Don and I would spend the night on the beach and my dash guage was reading 38* with a north wind. some miserable bait running experiences but we caught a lot of fish.
> 
> I took a level B Hazmat training suit from work. its waterproof and fully sealed. I'm hanging on to it for when I get back to Florida.


I remember that night in late November I got my first shark with you two. Wasn't nearly prepared enough for it being that cold, even with 3 layers. Next time's gonna be different! Good luck, Justin. Wish I could be out there.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Out here pulling all nighter and into the morning/day. Sitting on the blacktip now waiting on tiger time or whatever that monster was that rolled through earlier. 

It's gonna take a big shark to nail that blacktip


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Bait was picked clean and I'm cold, calling it a night. No fish was caught while I was there.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

It was _cold_! No runs for me all night. 

Nice fishing with you guys though & seeing how it's _really_ done.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

seems like a lot of people went. Dang Justin, how many people you bring to the party?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> seems like a lot of people went. Dang Justin, how many people you bring to the party?


Haha. It was mainly Jon and his buddies that went to sc.

Jon, phil, andrew, neal,don, pompanojoe showed up, some other guy don/Jon knows I think, andyS from here and randall2point0.

I sat on a whole blacktip all night. Not a click. Was fresher than any bait ever. Caught it, cut tail then in yak. Was still gushing blood breathing.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I need to make a wind blind so I won't freeze next time.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I need to make a wind blind so I won't freeze next time.


Lol. I love mine


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, it was a tent! I think I have an old tarp I could use, that and hammer some PVC in the sand. Or just get a tent....


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine was $50. Solid investment


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, hey...I need some credit for my first Atlantic Sharp Nose! I know...he was a gupy, but I got him on an 11 foot surf rod! Come on Justin, give the token old man some love! LOL!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey Joe, when did you leave? I didn't see you there when I showed up, I still owe you $5.


----------

